

Ask HN: How are domain names priced? - phlux

If a domain name is available, how is it the registrar can pick the price they would like for an available domain? How are all available domain names priced?
======
geuis
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_registrar>

Basically, each TLD (.com, .org, .io, etc) has an approved organization.
Different companies (hover.com, godaddy.com) get a license from the parent
organizations to register domains for those TLD's. Of course, this requires
the registrars to get separate licenses from each parent organization.

At this point, its the free market, more or less. This is the level where
different licensed companies sell the domains at whatever prices they set.

*Edit: Some TLD's have the same parent organization. Not sure if that was clear.

~~~
PonyGumbo
To further clarify, here's OpenSRS's pricing structure, which breaks down the
registry cost, ICANN fees, and their charges:

<http://www.opensrs.com/services/domains/domains-pricing>

